# Dog and Cat Food for Mouse Diet Supplementation - Warning



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

I figured I'd make a new post for this, as it was a response to a problem someone unfortunately had with sudden deaths of their mice... Not ALL dog and cat foods are a good diet supplement for your mouse. Not even for cats and dogs in most cases...

Do beware of some brands of dog and cat food. Most brands (Yes, most. It's sad.) are poisonous to the dogs and cats they are marketed to, because there is next to no regulations for pet food. *Royal Canin, Purina, Beneful, Iams and nearly everything that is heavily advertised and pushed by veterinarians is responsible for the deaths of many cats and dogs due to toxic fillers in the food, giving them cancers and organ damage.*

Good cat and dog foods include *Acana, Orijen (the first two are the same producers, but Orijen has more protein), Wellness, Taste of the Wild, Lifetime and Fromm. They contain minimal fillers (if any) and won't kill anything it's fed to. *The first two are human-grade.

I know what you're thinking though. "This sounds pricey..." and it is. Very. But at the thought of you buying a $60-$100 bag of pet food, most stores will give you samplers for *free* that you can use for your mice to supplement protein.

Holy cow, I sound like an ad... but this is my experience working in pet care all my life. Just a long, hopefully helpful note to anyone feeding dog/cat food as a supplement.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Please source your statements or provide explanations for the specific ingredients that are deemed toxic. If not, the credibility of such statements is difficult to acknowledge and justify.

Thank you.


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

Sorry, I noticed my original post had no articles, so I commented a list, but I guess that didn't go through, so here it is:

http://www.petsafe.net/learn/pet-food-t ... he-healthy
http://mysweetpuppy.net/dangerous-ingredients-pet-food/
http://www.thedogdigest.com/dog-food-re ... -for-2016/
https://betterfoodfordogs.com/best-worst-dog-food/
http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/he ... -cats.aspx
http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/is-yo ... food-toxic

Google searches help if you wan't to learn what each brand of pet food contains.

Other than that, it's common sense to read your pet food labels and research every ingredient that it contains, so you know what you're feeding your pets.


----------



## EdgewoodMice (May 12, 2016)

I buy samples from my local mom and pop for 50c for a 6oz bag! I am very small scale so this works for me. I feed Diamond dog food.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you do have to bear in mind that cats and dogs don't have a lifespan comparable to a mouse and therefore if the ingredient is only carcinogenic 
(potentially)after long-term exposure, the same result won't apply to an animal with a short lifespan.For the same reason pet dogs and cats rarely get lung cancer, they don't live long enough.


----------

